#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Is IT discipline going to be obsolete in near future?

## akchadha

Many Engineering Colleges and University have written to Ministry of HRD, Govt. of India for permission to close down IT Engineering courses due to lack of demand. Are they forseeing IT becoming obsolete in near future?





  Similar Threads: Future to bright hai g. who is the best  android or asp.net in future Future (will - shall) 2 ppt Future could do - could have done.ppt Future engineers

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

[MENTION=2178]akchadha[/MENTION]- Lack of demand for IT Courses!! You hv to be kidding!! can you share the link for a news item that says so?

Its really hard to believe otherwise..

----------


## akchadha

There was a news item in Times of India, wherein it was informed that HRD ministry has turned down the request of number of University/colleges to stop IT courses wef 2011 session as demand for IT engrs has reduced.

----------


## software-engineer

> There was a news item in Times of India, wherein it was informed that HRD ministry has turned down the request of number of University/colleges to stop IT courses wef 2011 session as demand for IT engrs has reduced.


Can you please share the link..coz this thing is really hard to believe...

----------


## [FE].Zatak

yh hard to believe...
but may b IT and CSE differ in this context.  :Laie_83:

----------


## ITGuru

Information Technology is an evergreen field which will last until hardware growth is prevalent. But the demand may not always be constant as there are nearly 1 lakh IT professionals being generated every year, thanks to so many engineering colleges.

----------


## sciengprof

Is IT instrumentation technology or information technology?Because in Karnataka IT is instrumentation technology.

----------


## karya

> Many Engineering Colleges and University have written to Ministry of HRD, Govt. of India for permission to close down IT Engineering courses due to lack of demand. Are they forseeing IT becoming obsolete in near future?



*No No its not like tht...
It just now a days many IT professionals are getting manufactured through many leading institutions by doing year diploma courses..
or doing course like such running by many local institutes..So Some of the experts considers tht..IT is no more considered as engg subject..
well its not possible to obsolete IT in future..IT is vast field..
also many short term courses students,bsc students n bca,mca students..do the same thing as IT engg student do but with less salary as compared to IT students so...thts why reasons like such...IT is not treated as engg field..as others..anyways lots of reason there buddy..
nd its not gonna happen..atleast not now a days..
*

----------


## hitesh190289

it will last more than 10 years

----------

